# The BEST Microfibre cloths?



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

People... what do we think are the best microfibre cloths on the market? Preferably at the cheaper end?... I'm getting fed up of the ones I bought from ASDA last year. They're too small and too thin!

Any ideas welcome :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I got these ones from Detailed Obsession and love them. Very thick compared to cheaper ones :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

AygoGUMMY said:


> People... what do we think are the best microfibre cloths on the market? Preferably at the cheaper end?... I'm getting fed up of the ones I bought from ASDA last year. They're too small and too thin!
> 
> Any ideas welcome :thumb:


I got some of these off thechemical guys group buy, They are great :thumb:

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Elite_Super_Deluxe_Super_Premium_Microfiber_Towel_p/eltetowsgl.htm


----------



## Sportback (Mar 25, 2011)

Another vote for the CG ones


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

isn't a best - some like the deep pile ones some don't - prefer short pile ones like these myself;

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,81,toView_108.html

different cloths are better for different jobs too - waffle weave ones for glass cleaning, deeper pile ones for quick detailing and shorter pile for polish and wax removal - for me anyway


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got the Poorboys Deluxe Mega Towels & they are fantastic to use and come in different colours too.

A couple of these Poorboys Super Thick & Plush Towels, and a few Atomiza Work Towels for the less glamourous work around the car - door shuts, engine bays etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Eurow shag pile MF's are very good.http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/eurow-shag-pile-double-density-towels/prod_436.html


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i had two yellow clothes with my last order of v7 which are very nice to use


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't forget to use a dedicated microfibre wash when you've finished using your cloths.

Many a knackered old microfibre cloth has been given a new lease of life after washing correctly.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

used normal non bio for my cloths for years, can't see a point in using a 'dedicated' wash product tbh...


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Ross said:


> The Eurow shag pile MF's are very good.http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/eurow-shag-pile-double-density-towels/prod_436.html


+1 on these. Really nice mf's.

But I prefer a shorter pile for wax removal.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've used non bio liquids at 40c in a washing machine if the cloths aren't too dirty.

However, a good soaking or handwash in a dedicated microfibre wash, brings back the softness and grabbing power back to the cloths that the non bio liquids couldn't achieve.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Got these recently and on first use very impressed indeed

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,81,toView_621.html


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The best MF's have to be sonus. green for polish and gold for wax. The cheap ones are exactly that.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Derek Mc said:


> Got these recently and on first use very impressed indeed
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,81,toView_621.html


They look great, the secret to a good microfibre cloth is the 70:30 or 75:25 ratio of Polyester/Polyamide blends.

Most 'el-cheapo' microfibre cloths tend to be 80:20 ratio of Polyester/Polyamide.

Check the labels out for yourselves.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Ross said:


> The Eurow shag pile MF's are very good.http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/eurow-shag-pile-double-density-towels/prod_436.html


+10000000000000

best towel i have used to date , keep going back to them

THE BEST !!


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

Best ones I use are from costco 36 pack for £13.00 and are top quality thick and soft  :thumb:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

thehulk2002 said:


> Best ones I use are from costco 36 pack for £13.00 and are top quality thick and soft  :thumb:


Some guy sells these on Ebay, 36 for around double the price......great profit margin:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Pakshak from Ranney in Hawaii if you are prepared to import, otherwise Poorboys Deluxe Mega Towels. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

thehulk2002 said:


> Best ones I use are from costco 36 pack for £13.00 and are top quality thick and soft  :thumb:


Those get my vote too. Great quality and even better price :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Personally i think the poorboys deluxe mega towels are best.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Tips said:


> Don't forget to use a dedicated microfibre wash when you've finished using your cloths.
> 
> Many a knackered old microfibre cloth has been given a new lease of life after washing correctly.


Can you recommend which is the best wash for MFs? Is the one they're selling at CYC any good?


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks very much for all the replies... wasn't expecting so many! Really really helpful, I'll check out all that have been mentioned. Cheers


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AygoGUMMY said:


> Can you recommend which is the best wash for MFs? Is the one they're selling at CYC any good?


Hi - Do you mean this one by sonus or this one by chemical guys?


----------



## J99NNO (Aug 12, 2009)

Try the GTechniq MFs, not too expensive and good quality from what I have experienced.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi AygoGUMMY

I've used both the Stjärnagloss and the Sonus Der Wunder Wasche and they performed much better than a standard non-bio liquid in a 40c machine wash.

The microfibre cloths were cleaner, softer & rejuvenated like brand new - I'm on my 2nd bottle of Stjärnagloss Microfibre cleaner, so I guess that's my favourite wash product.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Gtechniq cloths are very good and at just over a quid each they are a bargain. They wash well and are very soft and remove product extreamely well.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Tips said:


> Hi - Do you mean this one by sonus or this one by chemical guys?


The Chemical Guys one is the one I'd seen I think


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Tips said:


> Hi AygoGUMMY
> 
> I've used both the Stjärnagloss and the Sonus Der Wunder Wasche and they performed much better than a standard non-bio liquid in a 40c machine wash.
> 
> ...


Very helpful thank you. I know it says it also washes foam pads in the description... does this include polishing pads etc for a machine polisher? Or is there another way of cleaning those? And also... is it advisable to hand-wash, or is this stuff more suited to a machine wash?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I haven't tried the chemical guys microfibre wash+, but if its anything like the others I've used then your cloths are in for a treat.

Even your "el-cheapo" kent cloths from Asda will feel soft to the touch again.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AygoGUMMY said:


> Very helpful thank you. I know it says it also washes foam pads in the description... does this include polishing pads etc for a machine polisher? Or is there another way of cleaning those? And also... is it advisable to hand-wash, or is this stuff more suited to a machine wash?


Hi AygoGUMMY - I've used the mf. wash on sponge applicators and polishing pads covered in waxes and polishes and they came out a treat.

Personally, I add a couple of capfuls of mf. wash to a small bowl of warm water and soak all my microfibre cloths and sponge pads, wring gently and leave to dry naturally and this usually suffices.

I tend to use the machine wash/non-bio liquid approach if the cloths/pads are not too grubby after detailing.

I haven't used the microfibre wash in a machine wash yet, & I guess that's the final frontier :lol:

Hope that helps.


----------



## yera (Apr 14, 2011)

I fall in love only seeing it, SASQUATCH MAXIMUS! http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/SASQUATCH_MAXIMUS_HAIR_RAISING_MAXIMUM_STASH_MICRO_p/sasq.htm

Is possible more microfibre on a cloth?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll raise you with one of these wooly mammoths


----------



## yera (Apr 14, 2011)

Tips, that is a dryer towel with 880 +g/m2 like SASQUATCH (it's universal and less less expensive).

But a sexy sexy dryer towel


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Or how about one of these polar express, yera?


----------



## yera (Apr 14, 2011)

Tips said:


> Or how about one of these polar express, yera?


Really really nice dry towel :thumb:
But I think *AygoGUMMY* is looking for a cheap and (maybe) universal MF.

Regards


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tips said:


> Hi AygoGUMMY - I've used the mf. wash on sponge applicators and polishing pads covered in waxes and polishes and they came out a treat.
> 
> Personally, I add a couple of capfuls of mf. wash to a small bowl of warm water and soak all my microfibre cloths and sponge pads, wring gently and leave to dry naturally and this usually suffices.
> 
> ...


White vinegar will do the same at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

yera said:


> Really really nice dry towel :thumb:
> But I think *AygoGUMMY* is looking for a cheap and (maybe) universal MF.
> 
> Regards


Oops - I guess I got carried away there with all the late night frivolity.

Meanwhile, back at the ranch - my favourite cheap microfibre cloth is the Poorboys Deluxe Mega Towel @ £4

Hope that helps.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Just trying to revive an old thread here to see if anyone has got any new "best" MF cloths?


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Try WaxTec. They're nice at 1300gsm and a good price too.

Here's a link - 
http://www.wax-tec.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=
Just scroll down:thumb:

Waxamomo are also doing their towels -

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/ecom-catshow/waxtec.html

Regards,

Richard


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Has anyone ever bought from PakShak? They've had some very good write-ups but I don't know how much they would be to deliver from the US


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the pink shortpile from Swissvax and the regular yellow Meguiars MF's


----------

